# احذر ان تغضب زوجتك



## tamav maria (16 أبريل 2010)

احذر أن تغضب زوجتك 


إن بعض أنواع العنف الذي بدأنا نسمع به في أيامنا هذه يحتاج منا أن نقف وندرس هذه الظاهرة بكل اهتمام، ويبدوا أن الموضوع أصبح اعتياديا واعتادت الأذن على سماع مثل هذه الحوادث التي وصلت إلى حد فظيع، وهو قتل الزوج وتشويه جثته وأحيانا إلى تقطيعها كنوع من الانتقام والتنفيس عن غضب استمر سنين هذا عددها.. ويدل هذا على مدى العنف الذي قد يسببه القمع والكبت الذي يتولد داخل الشخص المظلوم، وحتى لو كان هذا المظلوم امرأة فلم يعد ضعفها الأنثوي يمنعها من ارتكاب مثل هذه الجرائم الكبيرة والمدهشة.


وأيضا تمارس الزوجة نوعا من العنف المعنوي على الزوج نتيجة غضبها الذي لا تجد له تصريفا إلا بامتهان بعض التصرفات والألفاظ التي تؤذي الزوج فعلا، وخصوصا في حضور أشخاص يحترمهم ويحترمونه، وذلك كنوع من الانتقام غير المباشر. وقد تجد الزوجة نفسها تنتقم من زوجها بطريقة مادية حيث تصر على الإسراف في المشتريات لكي يقع في حيرة مالية وبهذا تصرف غضبها وتنتقم لنفسها.


وهناك أمور يومية تمر بها المرأة المتزوجة لا يتنبه لها الزوج قد تكون سببا في العنف الذي تتخذ منه مخرجا لمشكلتها ومن أهمها:


- مدى الإهانة التي لحقت بها وأثرث في أعماقها سواء كانت لفظية أو جسدية مثل الضرب، وخصوصا إذا لم يعتذر الزوج عنها، أو استمر في ممارستها دون الالتفات إلى الأذى الكبير الذي تحدثه مثل هذه الإساءات المتكررة.

- الغيرة المتناهية التي قد تنشأ عند الزوجة وتنمو، وذلك نتيجة لخيانات متعددة يقوم بها الزوج دون التوقف ومراعاة مشاعر زوجته.

- طريقة التربية والحوادث المختلفة التي تمر فيها الفتاة في حياتها، وخصوصا غياب الحنان والرعاية الأسرية، والتأثر بالمجتمع الخارجي والأفلام التلفزيونية التي تركز على العنف وتبتكر طرق كثيرة للانتقام من بعض الأشخاص مثل حرق المنزل، أو الإساءة إلى الأطفال كنوع من تفريغ الغضب.


طبعا الأسباب كثيرة ومتنوعة، ولكن ما يجعل المرأة تلجأ إلى العنف هو عدم الاستقرار النفسي والعاطفي، وهذا مسئولية العائلة الواحدة التي يؤمن كل عضو فيها التغذية العاطفية للآخر، وخصوصا منذ الطفولة مع الأبناء، وللزوج دور كبير في تحسين أجواء المنزل وذلك بالتعامل بحنان مع الجميع، والتعامل مع أي مشكلة بطريقة منصفة وعادلة وبدون ظلم. لكي لا يولد هذا الظلم نوعا من الغضب المكبوت الذي قد يستغله إبليس ويحرك مشاعر الانتقام لدى أي شخص لإيذاء الطرف الآخر.


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أبريل 2010)

موضوع راااااااائع
ميررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +Coptic+ (16 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل
:bud::act23:
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## ميرنا (16 أبريل 2010)

منا بقول نكيس ونخلص من كل الرجالة ونعيش لوحدنا فى سلام يسلاااااااااااااااام


----------



## kalimooo (18 أبريل 2010)




----------



## tamav maria (19 أبريل 2010)

apsoti قال:


> منا بقول نكيس ونخلص من كل الرجالة ونعيش لوحدنا فى سلام يسلاااااااااااااااام




ههههههههههههههههههههه
الاكياس بقت غاليه اليومين دول يا ابسوتي
وبعدين لآ لآ حراااااااااااااااااااااااااام
طيب وها ناكف في مين 
مش ها تلاقي حد تناكفيه 
ها تقولي ياريت كان فيه رجاله


----------



## tamav maria (19 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


>




اشكرك كليمو 
علي مرورك 
صوره جميله 
انا بتعجبني قوي
صورة السامريه


----------



## tamav maria (19 أبريل 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


 

شكرا علي مرورك kokman 

ربنا يخليك


----------



## tamav maria (19 أبريل 2010)

M1ged قال:


> *شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل*
> *:bud::act23:*
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


 

اشكرك ماجد 
ربنا يخليك


----------



## النهيسى (19 أبريل 2010)

*
شكرا جداا

موضوع ومجهود راااائع جدااا

سلام الرب يسوع

*


----------



## tamav maria (19 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جداا*
> 
> *موضوع ومجهود راااائع جدااا*
> 
> *سلام الرب يسوع*


 
اشكرك نهيسي


----------



## besm alslib (19 أبريل 2010)

*موضوع كتير مميز*

*والمعلومات اللي فيه خطيره ومهمه بنفس الوقت*

*بتمنى انهم يدرسو هالنوع من المعلومات بالمدارس من الصغر للاولاد*

*حتى يبتعدو عن العنف وخصوصا ضد البنات بشكل عام مش بس الزوجات*

*ويعرفو ان هالشي بيادي دائما لنتائج سلبيه هتؤذي الاشخاص انفسهم *

*شكرا عزيزتي على الموضوع*

*الرب يبارك تعبك*
​


----------



## bashaeran (20 أبريل 2010)

*الله يكون في عون المتزوجين فانصح بلاش مشاهدة افلام العنف والخوف لانه بعد ذلك يطبق على الازواج شكرا على موضوع الرائع *


----------



## loly80 (20 أبريل 2010)

جيتي علي الجرح الستات اللي مضايقة من الرجالى

بصي احنا نصلي للكل ربنا يدهم طول البال

والصبر لان كل الواحد ما يصبر وزمنو بتزيد اكتر عند ربنا 

ربنا يباركك


----------



## tamav maria (20 أبريل 2010)

loly80 قال:


> جيتي علي الجرح الستات اللي مضايقة من الرجالى
> 
> بصي احنا نصلي للكل ربنا يدهم طول البال
> 
> ...


 

اشكرك علي نصيحتك لولي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## tamav maria (20 أبريل 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *موضوع كتير مميز*​
> 
> *والمعلومات اللي فيه خطيره ومهمه بنفس الوقت*​
> *بتمنى انهم يدرسو هالنوع من المعلومات بالمدارس من الصغر للاولاد*​
> ...


 
اشكرك اختي باسم الصليب
علي الرد والنصيحه 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## tian85565 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

,jodan shoes  | Back to logs list   494920 2008 年 10 月 31 日 15:04 Reading (loading. ..) Comments (1) Category: Web text  ;  1. should not be too concerned about the children. Otherwise the child will be too self-centered, that everyone should respect him, and the results of a conceited person.  2. Do not bribe children. Want kids to know the relationship between rights and obligations,jodan shoes, can not enjoy the right to not fulfill their obligations.  3. Do not be too close to children. Children should be encouraged to live together with people the same age, learning, playing, in order to learn to get along with others methods.  4. Do not force children to do things that can not be qualified. Most of the child's self-confidence comes from doing things successfully,jodan shoes, to force them to do things that force can not and will only undermine their self-confidence.  5. Do not be too harsh on children, demanding and even beatings. This would allow the child to develop self-esteem, fear, avoidance, and other unhealthy psychological, or lead to resistance, cruelty, lying, running away and other abnormal behavior.  6. Do not deceive and intimidate a child needlessly. Frighten the child will lose the authority of parents in the eyes of a child, after all warned that children will not obey.  7. not in front of a small partner in public criticism or ridicule a child, so as not to hurt the child's self-esteem.  8. Do not over-praise children. The achievements made things a child, a little praise to the table, over-praise children will have adverse psychological fame.  9. Do not moody child. Temperamental make your child sensitive, suspicious, emotionally unstable, cowardly cringe.  ; ; ; Author: Source: Network Essay     jodan shoes You Farewell, my friend! 2010 挺 shocked, very personalized cattle quotations - Qzone log The skin surface moisture, water, moisture lock 10 Do not cheat, 5 is necessary - Qzone Log chi hair straightener 2010 F1 calendar - Qzone log


----------



## qwyui (10 نوفمبر 2010)

الموضوع شائك ومهم فى عصرنا هذا وربنا يبركم على مساعدتنا بكل المواضيع ومرسسى


----------

